# how to get rid of skunk spray HELP



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

Hello my little darling skunk has sprayed alot 
has anyone got any tips on how to get rid of the smell please


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

emergency bump for this girl.... someone said bleach, peroxide and baking soda....i just ordered some special stuff from america as scared it will happen to me as i have a 3month old. can i ask what happened to make him spray and what it smelt/looked like? x


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

its like garlicie its not to bed just it was done in a small confind place 
i dont no why he did it we took him to stay at my caravan so maybe it unsettled him 
he turns into a devil at night lol hes so cute in the day but by night hes a diffrent animal


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Tomato juice is said to work?? Perhaps hang fire for Lou, Fixx, Nerys or one of the other keepers with fully loaded skunkies to reply


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Tomato juice does work but you need quite alot.
(I was sadly sprayed when on holiday once:blush:.) 
I have no idea what to use on furnature or clothing though as my outfit quickly got binned. I'm pretty sure tomato juice would hinder more then help the likes of a cream carpet though.
TTFN!
-
 Elina


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

apparently tomatoe juice to neutralise it then white wine to get the tomatoe juice off the furniture, though i could think of better things to do with a bottle of white wine if im honest :lol2: plus if you drink enough of it the skunk smell probably wouldnt seem as potent :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

tomato juice is a pile of crap and does not work trust me :whistling2:

http://soundmedicine.iu.edu/segment.php4?seg=213

never tried this mixture on fabric but it may work for you (I would be worried about staining the fabric) http://www.essortment.com/all/skunkodorremed_rwlg.htm

What I do is get some white vinegar and boil it on your stove, it cuts the smell down.

Do not wash the furniture if its fabric as it will make it worse, and do not spray smelly sprays as they are a waste of money.

Open your windows and have a fan suck it through it works for us, 

once the smell has gone I generally mop the floors if they are tiled/laminate/lino with a 10% bleach solution but thats only because I like the smell of bleach no other reason


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i was recently told vinegar works much better than tomato juice so you will need to scrub in vinegar and also scrub the area he sprayed in with vinegar but tbh i have never tried this but better than nothing: victory:
o and good luck :2thumb:
stu`


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no, no.

why didn't someone p.m. me on this?


use baking soda and hydrogen peroxide... works perfectly... i've used it myself on our big dog...


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

aww thanks all iv been useing vanish and a bog brush lol 
any one no kim and aggie number haha ill give it ago


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

maybe you could use like a nail varnish remover?? its quite strong smelling? xx


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I can vouch for white vinegar. Worked a treat for me.:2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

As most nail varnish removers contain Acetone which could be harmful to animals, I would not advise that. Some may also contain Ethyl Methacrylate which is also not great


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> maybe you could use like a nail varnish remover?? its quite strong smelling? xx


Maybe you could not offer advice on something you know nothing or next to nothing about? Especially when than advice could potentially be dangerous.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry but after starting research for nail tech course in February next year, I have to agree Connor 

Nail varnish remover is a VERY hazardous substance, the chemical implications it has on human skin are untrue and the inhalation of it is medically dangerous at best, down right daft at worst.

Best bet is to use something either a) tried and tested by others who keep fully loaded skunks or b) something sold and proven to be 100% animal friendly specifically for the job


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

offs hes shot me again little git why you little:devil: :lol2: i will take all your advice to the bath with me 
id like to thank you all for your advice im going to get to work moving everything into the middle of the room as he has left me a prescent in every corner in the house stinky little thing 
why does he like to poo in a corner i will never no he is geting good at using the litter tray he hangs his arss over the side and poos on the floor :lol2::lol2: and uses the litter to stick his food in then drags his arss on the floor to clean his salf


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol im so glad effy isnt like her brother, shes not sprayed once thank god! she does do the bum wiping thing though


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Bum wiping can be a sign of worms, have your skunks been wormed recently? 

Another useful tool in the "oops can I smell garlic?" emergency kit is F10 SCXD Veterinary Disinfectant/Cleanser.

As for the corner pooing, they do this and *they (not you)* will eventually pick a corner they'll use 99% of the time. If he's pooing off the edge you can try using a deeper tray possibly.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Lol im so glad effy isnt like her brother, shes not sprayed once thank god! she does do the bum wiping thing though


Effy was held by SO many people on Sat/Sun, she was up close and personal to raccoons,a meerkat,a Coati and some dogs:lol2: and she never sprayed once!:2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Bum wiping can be a sign of worms, have your skunks been wormed recently?
> 
> Another useful tool in the "oops can I smell garlic?" emergency kit is F10 SCXD Veterinary Disinfectant/Cleanser.
> 
> As for the corner pooing, they do this and *they (not you)* will eventually pick a corner they'll use 99% of the time. If he's pooing off the edge you can try using a deeper tray possibly.


Ours all use a covered tray in the house with a flap on it :2thumb no chance of accidents over the edge and they have a really deep one in their enclosure. 

Oreo and Mimi the raccoons like to play in the indoor one and be turd bandits which isn't particularly helpful:devil:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

Fixx said:


> Bum wiping can be a sign of worms, have your skunks been wormed recently?
> 
> Another useful tool in the "oops can I smell garlic?" emergency kit is F10 SCXD Veterinary Disinfectant/Cleanser.
> 
> As for the corner pooing, they do this and *they (not you)* will eventually pick a corner they'll use 99% of the time. If he's pooing off the edge you can try using a deeper tray possibly.


just back from the vets hes to young for wormer im going back in a few weeks to sort that


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> Lol im so glad effy isnt like her brother, shes not sprayed once thank god! she does do the bum wiping thing though


its bloody funny tho he did it on my oh the other night he picked him up for a cuddle after he had pooed


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

africa said:


> Effy was held by SO many people on Sat/Sun, she was up close and personal to raccoons,a meerkat,a Coati and some dogs:lol2: and she never sprayed once!:2thumb:


we took zack to the vets today for a cheek up and they all ran out to see him everyone had a hold :flrt:i was like that my little boy :lol2:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

africa said:


> Ours all use a covered tray in the house with a flap on it :2thumb no chance of accidents over the edge and they have a really deep one in their enclosure.
> 
> Oreo and Mimi the raccoons like to play in the indoor one and be turd bandits which isn't particularly helpful:devil:


where do you get the ones with covers on i might have to get one 
im liking the turd bandits :lol2::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

loverings said:


> where do you get the ones with covers on i might have to get one
> im liking the turd bandits :lol2::lol2:


Pet shops sometimes sell them. You can get them on the internet.:2thumb:
Yeah naughty turd bandits :lol2: they get 'em out and then play with them:lol2: they then have their stinky paws washed:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here, people look at ***** and possums in a totally different light...

if a poor 'ole possum or **** makes it to the u.k. he's got it made!... he'll be a celebrity whereas here.... well they're like the grey squirrels can be... everywhere and just another things you see all the time.... mostly roadkill.

a shame... but they are in no harm of ever getting rare... they love where people live... easy pickings!... the good life... if you can't cross the pond to the u.k.... there you got it too good.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

loverings said:


> just back from the vets hes to young for wormer im going back in a few weeks to sort that


 
My little skunkie boy Askii was wormed using liquid panacure at 8 weeks old.......I assume Zazk is 7 weeks old if he is effies brother.

Effy was a little star on Sunday :no1:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> My little skunkie boy Askii was wormed using liquid panacure at 8 weeks old.......I assume Zazk is 7 weeks old if he is effies brother.
> 
> Effy was a little star on Sunday :no1:


who did you get yours from cause mines from a friend of nerys not sure if there from the same place might be tho 
the vet said not to worm him till hes 12 weeks


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

My dad used bottled tomato juice when we had ours. Worked okay but the smell still lingers a little!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

loverings said:


> who did you get yours from cause mines from a friend of nerys not sure if there from the same place might be tho
> the vet said not to worm him till hes 12 weeks


Joe says Zack is Effies brother. We wormed ours with panacur at 8-9 wks.:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

loverings said:


> who did you get yours from cause mines from a friend of nerys not sure if there from the same place might be tho
> the vet said not to worm him till hes 12 weeks


Is Zack not from the same litter as Effy? 8 weeks old ish give or take now and from Nerys? lol one of ichi and pros?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

loverings said:


> who did you get yours from cause mines from a friend of nerys not sure if there from the same place might be tho
> the vet said not to worm him till hes 12 weeks


 
Mine was from Seb Miller & was wormed the day I collected him :2thumb: he is 12 weeks old today & going for his 1st jabs in the morning :whistling2:. My other 2 came via Nerys & a friend of Nerys.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Mine was from Seb Miller & was wormed the day I collected him :2thumb: he is 12 weeks old today & going for his 1st jabs in the morning :whistling2:. My other 2 came via Nerys & a friend of Nerys.


 
wow how many you got now ken? you not have babies in the end?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wow how many you got now ken? you not have babies in the end?


 
The 2 girls related to your boys & little Ashkii the new baby boy - thats all.

No babies just a fat skunk lol Nizhi even had an ultra sound because she looked like she might be pregnant and was going weight like a pregnant animal but NOTHING. Mind you the vet, myself & photographymatt off here had fun doing the ultrasound scan - so cool seeing what they look like on the inside :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Fixx said:


> As for the corner pooing, they do this and *they (not you)* will eventually pick a corner they'll use 99% of the time. If he's pooing off the edge you can try using a deeper tray possibly.


yup deffinatly true ... like litter training any animal just let them choose a corner to poo then put the litter tray there if they dont use it or move it out the way start putting their poo in the tray afterwards and they willl soon be using it: victory:
stu


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> yup deffinatly true ... like litter training any animal just let them choose a corner to poo then put the litter tray there if they dont use it or move it out the way start putting their poo in the tray afterwards and they willl soon be using it: victory:
> stu


Until they change their minds & find another corner they prefer :lol2::lol2::lol2: You have got to love their tenacity :whistling2:


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

stubeanz said:


> yup deffinatly true ... like litter training any animal just let them choose a corner to poo then put the litter tray there if they dont use it or move it out the way start putting their poo in the tray afterwards and they willl soon be using it: victory:
> stu


thats what i thought but he has chosen the tv corner lol


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

farmercoope said:


> Is Zack not from the same litter as Effy? 8 weeks old ish give or take now and from Nerys? lol one of ichi and pros?


it was very close to me having one from nerys litter but she didn't have a boy choc and white so he camew from her friend


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

loverings said:


> it was very close to me having one from nerys litter but she didn't have a boy choc and white so he camew from her friend


ooh i see! so that means effys brother isnt Zach!! awrr I even told her, il have to break the news gently


----------



## MilkMan (Aug 1, 2009)

being a stranger to the shores of the UK, (I'll be there Thursday  ) isn't it possible to get an operation done, so that they are unable to spray?

Now before, you all go hostile on me, I am not sure what this operation would involve, although different is it as cruel as say turning a venomous snake, into a venomoid? (I believe, that is the correct term.)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MilkMan said:


> being a stranger to the shores of the UK, (I'll be there Thursday  ) isn't it possible to get an operation done, so that they are unable to spray?
> 
> Now before, you all go hostile on me, I am not sure what this operation would involve, although different is it as cruel as say turning a venomous snake, into a venomoid? (I believe, that is the correct term.)


 yep... de-scented...simple.: victory:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Not in the UK you can't its illegal here it is classed as a cosmetic op


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

MilkMan said:


> being a stranger to the shores of the UK, (I'll be there Thursday  ) isn't it possible to get an operation done, so that they are unable to spray?
> 
> Now before, you all go hostile on me, I am not sure what this operation would involve, although different is it as cruel as say turning a venomous snake, into a venomoid? (I believe, that is the correct term.)


it is now illegal to descent skunks since april 07 tbh though ive had no problems wether keeping scented or descented and the operation was a very simple procedure, ive heard its quicker to descent than to neuter.
stu


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> As most nail varnish removers contain Acetone which could be harmful to animals, I would not advise that. Some may also contain Ethyl Methacrylate which is also not great





brittone05 said:


> Sorry but after starting research for nail tech course in February next year, I have to agree Connor
> 
> Nail varnish remover is a VERY hazardous substance, the chemical implications it has on human skin are untrue and the inhalation of it is medically dangerous at best, down right daft at worst.
> 
> Best bet is to use something either a) tried and tested by others who keep fully loaded skunks or b) something sold and proven to be 100% animal friendly specifically for the job


fair enough i do appolagize *leaves thread* x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a fully loaded skunk which hasn't been de-scented and have had no problems whatsoever. She hasnt sprayed once, and only threatened on the first day, it takes alot for them to spray


----------

